# How do we know when a CO is assigned?



## Abhishek.kaushik (Jun 5, 2015)

Guys,

i have filled the VISA for visa 189, when do we get to know when the case officer is assigned ? 

do we get any email notifications ? or keep checking the website

Thanks 
Abhishek


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

Same question here!


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Abhishek.kaushik said:


> Guys,
> 
> i have filled the VISA for visa 189, when do we get to know when the case officer is assigned ?
> 
> ...



Yes you will get e-mail


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Normally you would get an e-mail saying that you have been assigned CO - and he may either request something or nothing. You status will change to Assessment in progress. 

However, quite often, you don't get any notification and you will receive a grant e-mail directly. 

Please add your cases to the tracker.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Most Probably you receive an E-mail.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Generally they will email you only if they need more information, otherwise you may never know you have a CO until they tell you the results from your application.


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

Generally they will sent e-mail to you in case they want something from to assess the case further. But sometimes it may happen that they will never contact you until you get the grant. In my case, my application status was always "Application Received" and CO never contacted.


----------



## kki (Feb 19, 2015)

*Wife Pregnant CO not assigned*



andreyx108b said:


> Normally you would get an e-mail saying that you have been assigned CO - and he may either request something or nothing. You status will change to Assessment in progress.
> 
> However, quite often, you don't get any notification and you will receive a grant e-mail directly.
> 
> Please add your cases to the tracker.


Hi..
I have some queries please answer them...am in grave need of your guidance.
They are as follows :
1) CO is not assigned yet and my wife is pregnant and medicals + PCC for her is not possible until delivery.
Any way am going to inform my CO regarding this situation but as am primary applicant should i get my PCC + medicals done or i should wait till my child is born ...and get them done then ?
2) What type questions CO is going to ask...will it be regarding the entire carrier episodes which i have given them already or only related to duties and responsibilities?...
3) Due to my wife's pregnancy as they will put my case in HOLD does this mean that there will be no such en-quire about me or no interviews untill all the PCC + Medical are done ...
4)Lastly i want switch my job...but due this processing ...i have stopped searching i it advicable for me to a switch or it will create a bad impression on CO ?



Please clear my doubts.... am waiting for your guidance ...


----------

